
Elementary Cellular Automata - joelg
http://joelgustafson.com/things/automata/?110
======
betterunix2
Anecdote: When I was in high school, I was _really_ bored in class on day, and
I started writing out the trinomial triangle modulo 2; I was curious as to
whether or not it followed a similar pattern to Pascal's triangle modulo 2. Lo
and behold, what emerged was Rule 150:

[http://joelgustafson.com/things/automata/?150](http://joelgustafson.com/things/automata/?150)

If you are wondering, this is the trinomial triangle:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trinomial_triangle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trinomial_triangle)

~~~
eggy
I think 90 looks better, but the same. Is it the same? Sierpinski's gasket?
This is fun!

~~~
betterunix2
There are several variations on Sierpinski's triangle; rule 60 or rule 210 are
others. Rule 150 is different. It is also a fractal but with a very different
pattern.

------
323454
My fav:
[http://joelgustafson.com/things/automata/?73](http://joelgustafson.com/things/automata/?73)

------
kennethfriedman
This looks awesome

